# Shoutbox



## Annett (13. Feb. 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Dem einen oder anderen ist es vielleicht schon aufgefallen.
Unsere Shoutbox mag im Moment nicht so wie wir - an der Behebung des Problems wird gearbeitet. 
Es könnte aber einige Zeit dauern, leider.  


Wir hoffen auf Euer Verständnis.


----------



## Dr.J (14. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Shoutbox*

Hallo zusammen,

auch die Geburtstagsliste im Portal hat wohl was abbekommen. Erste Untersuchungen haben ergeben, dass es vermutlich an einer zentralen Funktion im VB liegt. 

Wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck daran.

Also habt bitte etwas Geduld.


----------



## Digicat (14. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Shoutbox und Geburtstagsliste*

Servus Annett & Jürgen

Mir ist gestern am Abend aufgefallen, daß das Forum immer wieder für ein paar Minuten nicht erreichbar war  . Wenn mal dann einmal drinnen war, wurden manchmal keine Bilder in den Beiträgen angezeigt und auch die Shoutbox war auf "wird geladen". Vielleicht gibts da einen Zusammenhang.

Zu diesem Zeitpunkt waren ca. 36 User angemeldet und fast genauso viele Gäste. 

Wollte das nur anmerken, als Hilfestellung.


----------



## Dr.J (14. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Shoutbox und Geburtstagsliste*

Hallo Helmut,

kannst du mir die ungefähre Uhrzeit nennen, dann kann ich im Serverlog die Stelle leichter finden.


----------



## Digicat (14. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Shoutbox und Geburtstagsliste*

War so gegen 20:00 +- eine halbe Stunde


----------



## Annett (14. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Shoutbox und Geburtstagsliste*

Hallo Helmut.

Ich glaube um genau diese Uhrzeit hat Joachim gestern den Server neu gestartet... allerdings kann ich nicht sagen, wie oft er dies getan hat.


----------



## Joachim (14. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Shoutbox und Geburtstagsliste*

Aber Joachim kanns sagen ...  

Der Serverneustart war deutlich vor 20.00 gestern im Anschluss wurden ein paar Wartungsfunktionen ausgeführt, welche die von Helmut genannten Auswirkungen gehabt haben könnten - allerdings war das Forum durchweg (außer 3min wärend des Neustarts) erreichbar (bei mir und sicher allen Chattern). 

Wir arbeiten dran ... :beeten


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Shoutbox und Geburtstagsliste*

Nu macht euch mal keinen Stress, so wichtig ist die Box und Geburtstagsliste nun auch nicht.


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Digicat (14. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Shoutbox und Geburtstagsliste*

Servus Joachim

Dann muß ich genau zu diesem Zeitpunkt, wo du "Neu durchgestartet" bist, die Seite aufgerufen haben.


			
				Jürgen schrieb:
			
		

> kannst du mir die ungefähre Uhrzeit nennen, dann kann ich im Serverlog die Stelle leichter finden.


 War nur so eine "Ca." Angabe.

Ich hoffe das ich mit meiner Beobachtung helfen konnte, wegen der Shoutbox und der Geburtstagsliste.


----------

